# Omitting hebben?



## Reitschuster

Hello!
I spoke to a friend from the Netherlands and I used perfect, but my friend corrected it, saying it´s not needed.
That same excerpt:
19:58 - Me: Ik *heb* bedoeld
19:58 - Me: dat langsam langzaam in het Duits is
19:58 - Me: XD
19:59 - The other person: *ik bedoeld*
19:59 - Me: ;o
19:59 - The other person: *heb is niet nodig om bij te zeggen*
19:59 - Me: dus jij gebruikt dat niet?
19:59 - The other person: neej ^^
20:00 - Me: ^^ 
Does that mean you can omit hebben while using perfect? Just like that?


----------



## Peterdg

in 19:59 -  The other person should have said: "*Ik bedoel*" or "*ik bedoelde*".


----------



## Reitschuster

Peterdg said:


> in 19:59 -  The other person should have said: "*Ik bedoel*" or "*ik bedoelde*".


So by that he means that simple past in Dutch is a more idiomatic way to express oneself? If so, what's your opinion on that?


----------



## Peterdg

You can either use the simple past or the present; there is not much difference. Compare it with English: you can also either say "I mean" or "I meant" in conversation.


----------



## Reitschuster

Please forgive me, I expressed myself rather poorly. I meant to say, are present/simple past preferable to perfect if you want to speak idiomatically, so to speak?


----------



## eno2

I think so yes. I don't see much use for "ik heb bedoeld"

By the way: I don't understand much of your opening post....


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> By the way: I don't understand much of your opening post....


-Ik heb bedoeld dat 'langsam' langzaam in het Duits is.
-Het is: 'ik bedoelde'. Het is niet nodig om 'heb' erbij te zeggen.
-Dus jij zegt nooit 'heb bedoeld'?
-Nee, hoor.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> -Ik heb bedoeld dat 'langsam' langzaam in het Duits is.
> -Het is: 'ik bedoelde'. Het is niet nodig om 'heb' erbij te zeggen.
> -Dus jij zegt nooit 'heb bedoeld'?
> -Nee, hoor.


ah


----------



## Reitschuster

Red Arrow :D said:


> -Ik heb bedoeld dat 'langsam' langzaam in het Duits is.
> -Het is: 'ik bedoelde'. Het is niet nodig om 'heb' erbij te zeggen.
> -Dus jij zegt nooit 'heb bedoeld'?
> -Nee, hoor.


What does hoor mean??


----------



## eno2

Good question.
Tussenwerpsel. (Extremely frequent Interjection)
Ter bevestiging, verzekering, maar het kan ook een aanmaning zijn.
For Confirmation, assurance, but it can also be an urging or an exhortation. .



> niet vergeten, hoor!



See you don't forget.


----------



## ThomasK

Misschien nog dit: in het Duits gebruiken jullie heel vaak perfectum waar wij imperfectum gebruiken. Ik ben niet zeker maar vergelijk:
_*Als* wir uns *getroffen haben*, merkte ich, dass er ... 
*Toen* wij elkaar *ontmoetten* [****ontmoet hebben], merkte ik dat ..._
Perfectum is voor ons hier onmogelijk.


----------



## Red Arrow

Reitschuster said:


> What does hoor mean??


Hoor can be used to assure something, like eno2 said, but it can also mean this: ^^

Neej ^^ = Nee, hoor!
Ik moet niks hebben ^^ = Ik moet niets hebben, hoor!

It is basically a smiley pronounced out loud. But don't use it too much.


----------



## ThomasK

Red Arrow :D said:


> Ik moet niks hebben ^^ = Ik moet niets hebben, hoor!


 I'd say it is something reassuring, like "you know".


----------



## Reitschuster

ThomasK said:


> Misschien nog dit: in het Duits gebruiken jullie heel vaak perfectum waar wij imperfectum gebruiken. Ik ben niet zeker maar vergelijk:
> _*Als* wir uns *getroffen haben*, merkte ich, dass er ...
> *Toen* wij elkaar *ontmoetten* [****ontmoet hebben], merkte ik dat ..._
> Perfectum is voor ons hier onmogelijk.


Dat klopt. In het Duits wordt alleen maar perfekt voor het verleden in de omgangstaal gebruikt, vaandar vraagde ik, aan welke tijd jullie de voorkeur geven.

And thanks peterdg, eno2, Red Arrow, ThomasK for the answers. That was very helpful.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Hoor can be used to assure something, like eno2 said, but it can also mean this: ^^
> 
> Neej ^^ = Nee, hoor!
> Ik moet niks hebben ^^ = Ik moet niets hebben, hoor!
> 
> It is basically a smiley pronounced out loud. But don't use it too much.


haha the smiley generation  :no smiley smiley:


----------



## ThomasK

Reitschuster said:


> Dat klopt. In het Duits wordt in de omgangstaal alleen maar *perfectum* voor het verleden gebruikt, *daarom* vroeg ik, aan welke tijd jullie de voorkeur geven.


Nog dit: niet alleen in de omgangstaal, lijkt mij. Mijn voorbeeld was spreektalig, maar het wordt ook in de schrijftaal gebruikt, merk ik heel vaak wanneer ik vertaal.

@eno2: het wordt inderdaad dolkomisch als er nu verklaard wordt dat "hoor" de uitspraak is van een smiley. Wij gebruiken die sinds twintig jaar of zo... (En wel opvallend hoe wij bijna niet zonder meer kunnen...)


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> het wordt inderdaad dolkomisch als er nu verklaard wordt dat "hoor" de uitspraak is van een smiley.


Reitschuster gebruikte in zijn/haar openingspost al ^^ dus het leek me zo onnozel om met veel voorbeelden en/of vage vergelijkingen uit te leggen wat 'hoor' betekent als het ook veel gemakkelijker kan.
'hoor' is toch wel echt iets anders dan 'you know'.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Reitschuster gebruikte in zijn/haar openingspost al ^^ *dus het leek me zo onnozel om met veel voorbeelden en/of vage vergelijkingen uit te leggen wat 'hoor' betekent *als het ook veel gemakkelijker kan.
> 'hoor' is toch wel echt iets anders dan 'you know'.



Mensen antwoorden hier behulpzaam  als hun om uitleg gevraagd wordt en die van mij althans was letterlijk geciteerd uit Van Dale




> 20:00 - Me: ^^


 Deze ^^ betekenen in elk geval al NIET "hoor"


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Mensen antwoorden hier behulpzaam  als hun om uitleg gevraagd wordt en die van mij althans was letterlijk geciteerd uit Van Dale


Weet ik, maar hoe kun je nu weten wanneer je 'hoor' moet gebruiken als je enkel de definitie uit de Van Dale kent?
Als iemand iets voor de honderdste keer vraagt en jij antwoordt geërgerd, dan ga je je zin niet eindigen met 'hoor'. Nochtans wil je dan wel verzekeren dat wat je zegt waar is.


eno2 said:


> Deze ^^ betekenen in elk geval al NIET "hoor"


Klopt, 'hoor' is een tussenwerpsel. Dat had jij al gezegd.
Geen reden om kwaad te worden.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Geen reden om kwaad te worden.


Waar besluit jij uit dat ik kwaad wordt?


----------



## Red Arrow

Hoofdletters?


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Hoofdletters?


Ik doe dat altijd om tekst (van anderen) te highlighten.  Een formaatje te groot, toegegeven....

Ik dacht eerder dat JIJ kwaad was vanwege #15 en #16


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik ben niet kwaad hoor!


----------



## eno2

Ik ook niet ^^


----------

